# Limited Service on the North Jersey Coast Line



## Viewliner (May 19, 2003)

Click Here for the press release from the NJ Transit Website.


----------



## Superliner Diner (May 20, 2003)

From Newark, NJ _Star-Ledger_, 5/20/03:



> Repair crews restored regular service on the North Jersey Coast Line at 8 last night, following a freak accident that disrupted train service for 15,000 people for most of the day.


Full story is here.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Viewliner (Jun 2, 2003)

amtrakadirondack said:


> Thanks for the link!


You're Welcome.


----------

